# Clomid & Ovitrelle prescribed but blocked tube?



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Hi there

I'd be grateful for any advice at all.

I am nearly 40 with severe endometriosis, an AMH of 2.4, previous failed IVF (cancelled due to egg quality) and my right tube is not patent (could not be filled with dye at laparoscopy). I recall my surgeon told me to be v.wary of ectopic pg due to this. Left tube is OK. I seem to ovulate most of the time, but have never been tracked or tested for this so don't really know for sure.

My doctor prescribed me clomid this cycle, which I took on days 2-6 (50mg).
A scan on day 11 showed one large dominant follicle on the right ovary, nothing on the left.  My doc has now prescribed me Ovitrelle for ovulation induction, which I should take today.

My question is: is there any point taking this if the egg is on the side of the blocked tube? My instinct is not to take it, but to save it for a cycle where the follicle is on the left ovary. It's likely my doctor had not checked my file properly today, and he hasn't really taken a full history, and I stupidly didn't ask about the tube.

Please advise: is it pointless using clomid at all with a blocked tube & my factors? I have fairly bad side effects, so would prefer to take it only if it's worth it. And is there any point taking the Ovitrelle with the follicle on the bad side??

Feeling confused. Many thanks,
C


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not been able to post before now. I'm afraid the best person to answer this for you is your doctor as they will know your full history.

Generally speaking though tubal block usually means that fertilisation will not take place as the sperm is unlikely to reach the egg (not completely impossible though as there are the very rare miracles of BFPs when women have been diagnosed with blocked tubes)

Sorry can't help
Maz x


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Mazv
Unfortunately the doctor I'm with at the moment has never really taken a full history - sounds ridiculous I know. He came so highly recommended (anecdotally) - Baby God! etc - that I'm only just realising his shortcomings now.
I spoke to him about this after posting yesterday, and he said to go ahead with the ovulation induction, giving me a few unconvincing reasons to do it (citing the miracle of women who conceive with one tube and one ovary was one of them). 
I haven't bothered. 
Thanks for your reply
All the best
C x


----------

